# HP ProCurve 2600 Series and VLAN routing



## dfatovic (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello All,

I am working on a HP ProCurve 2600 POE Switch that I want to setup VLANs on. I have figured out how to setup the VLAN with ID, tagged ports, untagged ports, etc. What I can't figure out is how to setup routing in the HP switch between the VLANs. I am told by many people that it can be done, but I haven't found any documentation on how to do it. 

The reason for routing is that I will have devices on both VLANs that will need to talk to each other occasionally. 

If anybody can help with what code I need and commands, that would be fantastic. I have been looking at the HP documentation, but there isn't much there.

Thanks,

David


----------



## femm1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi David,

Did you find a solution cause i have the same problem?

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## smadison (Feb 12, 2008)

Try using the folowing
log onto the switch
type config
add the following line
access-list "VLAN Number" permit ip host "IP Address of unit / system" any

Example - access-list 103 permit ip host 192.168.14.107 any 

Hope this helps


----------



## smadison (Feb 12, 2008)

go to ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/networking/software/Mgmt-Oct2005-59906023-Chap04.pdf or http://www.hp.com/rnd/support/manuals/2650_6108.htm for the manuals


----------

